# [Avis] Gyroweb Browser



## lisaC (7 Décembre 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Bonjour à tous, [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]J'ai trouvé une nouvelle application intéressante pour l'iphone / l'ipod.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]C'est un navigateur internet qui utilise le gyroscope et/ou les accéléromètres pour se déplacer dans le contenu.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Vous pouvez définir la page courante comme page d'accueil, ajouter des pages aux favoris et les gérer, voir l'historique ainsi que beaucoup d'autres options.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Il y a une option pour voir la version normale de la page à la place de la version mobile de la page, ainsi on peut voir la page complète comme si on la regardait avec un PC et naviguer dans le contenu en bougeant l'appareil.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Voici une vidéo de démonstration de l'application : [/FONT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKf0PJr3IJo
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Et le lien de l'application dans l'app store : [/FONT]http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/gyroweb-browser/id405839629?mt=8


Merci a tous


----------

